# ,  / > Yaesu >   Zastone ZT-2R (  Yaesu VX-2R)

## Immortal

Yaesu VX-2R.
        Yaesu VX-2R,     .
: *$82.80*
     0,5  999        NFM  WFM     AM.

        ,  ,        .
 ,          (  )   
      s- ( ).
   ,  1  1   ,  -    .

: 
,   EDC.
      ,     .

:
  .
   6,25  -    PMR    -          .

 :
5, 9, 10, 12.5, 15, 20, 25, 50, 100  

  :
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Zasto...104103560.html

 :

 :
: 0,540-999,000 

: 144,000-146,000   430-440 
 : 5/9/10/12.5/15/20/25/50/100 
 : AM, NFM, WFM

 : 
 :
1  1,5     
2  3     

 :
 Zastone ZT-2R  
  Zastone ZT-2R
  Yaesu VX-2R
   Yaesu VX-2R   
VX-2 Commander 1.1.1

 .
USB port programming cable for ZASTONE ZT-2R 
SMA-Male NAGOYA NA775S-SM Diamond RH771

*     :*

*     ?
*
*    - .*

 . ,  ,   -   .       yaesu.   -    ,   /  .    (  ) 140-174  420-470

  -  30   VFO   10  333  -     10 /.
    TYT TH-2R  Baofeng UV-5R.   -    ,     .     .    CB-   ( ).       2 .
 ""  - 14 ,    ,           .  -    SMA-.
     -   ,           .

_ LOW BAND   ?_

.    0,5-999   .
, ,  .
 ,     .
    2, 70    FM.    -  .
    (64-74 )       315.   9   ,   ,    71,84 (  4 ),    2      . 
*     .    .   .*

_, ,      CTCSS      ?
_
_       ,    TSQ.  - ?    CTCSS   TSQ._ 
    TSQ.(   ) 

     ZT-2R.
          .     Diamond RH901S (47 ).
  40 .  ,   ,   .
  27135       1-2     (  ,     ).         5    .          ,    .          .     ,        .
   15130 .        .
  -   30 .  .
    .  .      ,   ZT        .    .
         .
            . 
        .     .

 .    !   : NAGOYA NA775S-SM
  .     ,   .  .
    !   .
** 

           ,           .

   .

----------

RA4UIR

----------


## Immortal

Zastone ZT-2R http://mysku.ru/blog/ebay/19451.html

----------


## Immortal

Zastone ZT-2R: http://www.radioscanner.ru/rating/item/1412/

----------


## Immortal

,   .

----------


## Immortal

.        ,     ,      .
   3    ,     .

----------


## Immortal

.
        ,  ()     ,    .

----------


## R2AHH

(111$),   .

PS:     (96$)

----------


## R2AHH

> (111$),   .


.



> !    82.80$ free shiping.


 :Sad:

----------


## vvp21059

> (111$),   .


 
   Swiss Post      ?
  8

----------


## Veka

> ZT-8 ZT-9plus


    ?,    ?? -       :::: .
 , ,  ,    " ",  S-,     "" ,        :Smile: .
  , -     ,    .

----------


## Veka

> ?


  Yaesu VX-2  Baofeng UV-5R ,   ZT-V8A(+)  ZT-V9plus  ,       (~$35) - ,     UV-5R    !
   ,  ZT-V8A(+) / ZT-V9plus   Yaesu VX-8,    !

----------


## Veka

> ...
> ...
> //   ...


 -   (     ) :Smile: 




> ? Zastone ZT-2R (  Yaesu VX-2R)


    ZT-V8/V9  ..  :Smile: ,
(,   offtop-     ...)

 , ,      Zastone   Yaesu VX-8,    ,  ZT-V8A(+) / ZT-V9+    -    VX-8    UV-5R      .
     ,      -   ...
IMHO,  Zastone ZT-2R -     /.
   , / ""   "UV-5-"  (  AM, SSB,  ...),       ZT-2R/VX-2R ( ,        :Smile: ).

----------


## dk1vs

.  . .    .  144-146  430-440.   .   144  430 .       .    ?  .

----------


## dk1vs

.    .   . :Razz:  <FW> + <HM> + <Internet>         (TX+RX),    
(     !)

----------


## osman

!
    .
     433,   ,   433 . 
        ,   . 
 ,    , .
      ?

----------

osman

----------


## osman

*Veka*,
!
   ,   .
 :Smile:

----------

